# HLA Snow Wing for sale 9-14 skid loader plow



## P.I.L.C. (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a 9' - 14' HLA Snow Wing that is for sale. It has one season of use on it and also comes with the spill guard. This plow will move lots of snow and move it fast. I had it on a Cat 262D skid loader and it worked awesome. Just looking to move up to a bigger one for a different piece of equipment. Asking $9,000 OBO.


----------



## Nick B (Dec 26, 2014)

We didn't get much snow last year I wouldn't even say it has a season on it. Maybe 8 pushes on it.


----------



## GW_ (Dec 31, 2016)

Were you able to sell the HLA yet? I am interested, I also have a 4200 10-16 if you're interested in a trade


----------



## propterhawk (Nov 12, 2017)

GW_ said:


> Were you able to sell the HLA yet? I am interested, I also have a 4200 10-16 if you're interested in a trade


Where are you located interested in that


----------



## P.I.L.C. (Oct 24, 2008)

Just south of Sioux Falls, SD


----------



## P.I.L.C. (Oct 24, 2008)

We just received our new plow to replace the HLA 3200 9-14 that is for sale so I'm going to lower our price to $8,000 OBO. The pictures are at the top of this post along with the original post.


----------



## Hotfeet (Dec 24, 2013)

I curious how much does that plow sell for new?
I contacted snow wolf about a similar plow a couple of months ago and they never got back to me.
I am out West and we don't see many plows like these. I have never seen a hla plow but they look great. Can you tell me how they compare? Is hla the best?


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

Hotfeet said:


> I curious how much does that plow sell for new?
> I contacted snow wolf about a similar plow a couple of months ago and they never got back to me.
> I am out West and we don't see many plows like these. I have never seen a hla plow but they look great. Can you tell me how they compare? Is hla the best?


That plow at that price is a good deal. The snow wolf is a simpler design and would run you slightly less than that plow. The HLA are well built and so are Snow wolf plows


----------



## Mark Holman (Jan 31, 2017)

Hotfeet said:


> I contacted snow wolf about a similar plow a couple of months ago and they never got back to me.


Not what I like to hear, sorry about that. PM me your details and I will look into it. Our quote requests have an average turnaround time of less than 4 hours.


----------



## AllHands (Dec 16, 2015)

3200 still available?


----------



## P.I.L.C. (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah it’s at my shop


----------



## Edward098 (Oct 8, 2018)

Is the hla still available?


----------



## P.I.L.C. (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry it has been sold


----------



## Edward098 (Oct 8, 2018)

Sounds good hope you have a good season


----------

